# What does the homestudy cost even cover?



## Axl2

Hi all, I was just thinking the other day about the homestudy and what that cost even covers, because on top of paying $3k we also have to pay for the social workers time, meals, and accommodations. So do any of you know what that cost even covers?

Axl


----------

